# Welches WIN



## The_p_FFM (17. Februar 2002)

tach leute,
hab ma ne frage. ich will endlich win me loswerden. mich f.... das wirklich langsam ab. jetzt weiß ich nur nicht welches betriebssystem ich anstelle draufmachen soll. Ich möchte entweder 2000 oder XP nehmen. welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen? was sind denn so die vorteile?
cu
thx for answering


----------



## Neuk (17. Februar 2002)

Im Zweifelsfalle würd ich 2000 nehmen, ist sicherer.

Bei XP muss man noch mit dem XPAntiSpy rangehen und so'n mist ...


----------



## nils11 (17. Februar 2002)

*gar keins...*

am besten ist immer noch gar kein winschrott, sondern linux  . aber wenn du win haben willst:

ich würd eher 2000 nehmen. denn xp ist noch nicht ganz ausgereift und bringt noch kinderkrankheiten mit sich.

deshalb würde ich noch warten, wenn du unbedingt xp haben willst. aber wnen es sofort sein muss: windows 2000.


----------



## d3o (17. Februar 2002)

wenn ein windows dann win2k..
ist im netzwerk sehr stabil, alle halbwechs gescheiten spiele laufen und es stürzt net oft ab.
win xp is so klicki-bunti des is net gut..

greetz

p.s. ich benutz auch win2k..


----------



## Comander_Keen (17. Februar 2002)

Wie schon gesagt 2k rult (unter den winschrottversionen). XP (auch bekannt als bonbon-windows gibts ein großes problem.

es will alles selber machen... macht also alles falsch!!

MfG  Comander_Keen


----------



## nils11 (23. Februar 2002)

*hehe...*

macht nicht eigentlich jedes windows alles falsch  .


----------



## ciancaly (23. Februar 2002)

*welches win?*

naja ich würe doch win XP nehmen,- aber sofort nach der installation
ein Update downloaden,-( da dies nun doch ziemlich ausgereift ist).
Ich persönlich hatte auch Me bin jetzt auf Xp umgestiegen und bin mehr als zufrieden!!


ciancaly


----------



## nils11 (23. Februar 2002)

*hm...*

wenn du schonmal win 2000 benutzt hättest, würdest du xp bestimmt nicht mehr besser finden.


----------



## GeNeRaL (24. Februar 2002)

*Antwort*

Hi,
also ich kann nur win2k (windows 2000) empfehlen, 
ich hatte erst win2k auf meinem system laufen, dann hab ich winXP draufgemacht und hatte damit nur ärger, es heist es wäre stabil und schnell, aber ich hab andere erfahrungen gemacht, die programme sind langsamer gelaufen und in winXP hab ich sogar öffters einen blauen bildschirm bekommen, was bei win 2k nie der fall war, jetzt hab ich mir wieder win2k drauf gemacht und werde dabei auch bleiben,

Fazip: Win2k viel stabiler und schneller als winXP

cu


----------



## nils11 (24. Februar 2002)

*jo...*

win xp ist in sachen stabilität höchstens auf win 98-niveau. das einzige, was sich verändert hat, sind die farben.

win xp sieht nämlich absolut komisch aus mit dem neuen design. 
aber man kanns ja umstellen.


----------



## GeNeRaL (24. Februar 2002)

*kindisch*

also ich finde winXP ist irgendwie 
auf kindischer und verspielter basis gemacht,
und mit der stabilität muss ich nils11 vollkommen recht geben, winXP baut mehr auf win98 als auf win 2k bezüglich der stabilität auf.
Außerdem, hat winXP voll die probleme, ich hab 758MB RAM, und trotzdem kamm immer eine Meldung "Nicht ausreichend Arbeitsspeicher vorhaneden" diese meldung kommt bei 2k nicht, es arbeitet stabil, und manchmal lasse ich es sogar 4-5 Tage am stück laufen ohne neustart oder ähnliches.


----------



## nils11 (24. Februar 2002)

*jo...*

jo, aber was stabilität angeht ist linux immer noch das maß aller dinge. und schneller als windows ist es sowieso.


----------



## x-Reality (26. Februar 2002)

Hi!

Win Suxx und Linux Rulez!Aber wenn du schon ein Win installieren möchtest dann mach am besten Win2k drauf. Da es doch noch am stabilsten läuft und auch *fast* sicher ist.

Gruss x-Reality


----------



## Eyewitness (26. Februar 2002)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorgängern hier eigentlich nur anschließen. Vor dem ersten Service Pack für XP würde ich XP eigentlich nicht benutzen wollen, wenn es nicht notwendig wäre. Win2k ist sicher, es gibt bald das dritte SP und es läuft einwandfrei stabil. Bei mir lief es immerhin drei Wochen lang ohne Absturz trotz Neuinstallation und Deinstallation von Programmen, Spielen und Benutzung des Internet. Absolut unschlagbar, wenn man es richtig konfiguriert.

Arbeitest Du allerdings z.B. als Fachinformatiker, dann würde ich auf XP umsteigen, weil es zukünftig eingesetzt werden wird. Zumindest bei uns in der Firma wird wohl bald XP eingesetzt werden. Deswegen sollte man sich zumindest sehr damit auskennen....

Ansonsten 2K


----------



## nils11 (26. Februar 2002)

*@eyewitness...*

@eyewitness: ähm, programme installieren/deinstallieren, das inet zu benutzen, ..., dass sind standardaufgaben, die ein betriebssystem erfüllen MUSS, ohne dabei auch nur im ansatz langsamer zu werden.

die richtigen stärken zeigen sich erst, wenn es richtig rund geht, und man bis zu 30 anwendungen gleichzeitig laufen lässt. würdest du soetwas mal machen, würdest du merken, dass xp dir dann auch dne blue screen zeigt.
das teil stürzt ja sogar schon ab, wenn man php, mysql und apache nur startet.

so etwas passiert linux bestimmt nicht. und deshalb wird linux in zukunft auch häufiger benutzt werden, und nicht winschrott xp. weil jeder bald merken wird, dass man bei microsoft nur noch wert aufs geld legt, und nicht mehr auf den kunden achtet (stichwort PA).

linux dagegen entwickelt sich stetig weiter (stichwort open source) und hat windows bereits jetzt überholt. nur trauen sich die meisten nicht, linux zu installieren, weil sie nix anderes als windows kennen und deshalb denken, es ist das beste. zu unrecht, wie bereits fachzeitschriften wie c't,... in tests herausfanden.

und ich glaube, einen preisvergleich zwischen linux und win, kann ich mir sparen  .


----------



## The_p_FFM (26. Februar 2002)

*linuk contra win*

ich würd ja linux verwenden, aber ich denke mal dass die programme die ich verwende nicht auf linux funktionieren...
cu chris


----------



## Eyewitness (27. Februar 2002)

@nils11:
Ich denke mal, Linux steht sowieso außerhalb der Diskussion wegen mangelnder Kompatibilität zu Windows. Klar kann man die ganzen Formate importieren, umwandeln, etc. etc. Aber für den normalen User ist das einfach zuviel Aufwand. Und auf Linux umzusteigen ist z.B. innerhalb eines Betriebs purer Wahnsinn und kostenmäßig überhaupt nicht zu vertreten, weil Du ja mehr machen mußt, als einfach nur ein neues OS installieren. 

Zweitens ging ich natürlich in meinen Vergleichen von Win98 aus, wo man regelmäßig nach jedem ausgeführten Programm neu starten mußte, weil sonst überhaupt nix mehr lief. Und warum Du solch starke Probleme unter XP hast, verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Wenn XP richtig konfiguriert ist, dann läuft es auch einigermaßen zufriedenstellend, auch mit mehreren Anwendungen gleichzeitig. Schließlich ist doch XP prinzipiell gesehen nichts anderes, als ein erweitertes (ob die Erweiterungen nun sinnvoll sind oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt), sehr viel bunteres Windows 2000. XP hat eben nur ein paar Geburtsschwierigkeiten, wie sie unter anderem jedes OS hat. Aber das wird sich legen.


----------



## x-Reality (27. Februar 2002)

Hi!

Glaub bis man mit WinXP sicher ist und es auch mal richtig gut läuft das dauert noch und deshalb glaub ich das noch ne weile gehen wird bis es wirklich standart in den Betrieben ist. Mit Win2k bist daher wohl doch besser dran. Wann soll den SP3 kommen?

Gruss x-Reality


----------



## Eyewitness (27. Februar 2002)

Ein Prerelease läuft auf einem unserer Server seit ca. drei Monaten. Müßte dementsprechend also relativ bald kommen.


----------



## nils11 (27. Februar 2002)

*äh...*

@eyewitness²: 

zu hohe kosten ??? die kosten würden etwa 70 € betragen. wenn das schon zuviel ist, muss es aber n ziemlich kleines unternehmen sein   .

und was win und linux angeht: auf meinem linux laufen bisher alle programme, die normal nur unter windows laufen. von daher sollte das auch kein problem sein.


----------



## Eyewitness (27. Februar 2002)

@nils:
Du vergißt Kosten für Schulungen, Schulungen, Schulungen, und Schulungen. 
Du mußt mal eben sämtliche Anwender umschulen, damit sie Linux auch benutzen können. Weiterhin darfst Du auch nicht vergessen, daß Linux auch einen höheren Anspruch an die User stellt. Nun stell Dir mal den normalen DAU vor, der bei Windows schon absolut überfordert ist. Stell so einen mal vor eine Linuxkiste. Selbst wenn Du die vorher so auf Anwender konfigurierst, daß er eigentlich kaum was falsch machen kann, wird noch eine Menge schief gehen. Ist einfach so.

Weiterhin entstehen Kosten alleine durch die verlorene Zeit während der Umstellung, weil viel Arbeitszeit verloren geht. Abgesehen mal davon, daß die Lizenzgebühren für Software auch bei OpenSource noch relativ hoch sind. Also so einfach kann man nicht umstellen, auch wenn es schön wäre. 

Und Office zu Linux zu konvertieren geht auch nicht mal eben so. Schließlich geht es nicht nur um das Konvertieren der Dateien, sondern auch um das Anpassen der Makros und der Anwendungen, die rein auf Windows speziell programmiert wurden. Eine Umstellung ließe sich daher nicht unter einem halben Jahr machen. Und bevor das eine Firma auf sich nimmt, muß es sich wirklich extrem lohnen. Und so sehr lohnt sich Linux derzeit auch nicht, als daß man den Aufwand auf sich nehmen würde. 

Nichts gegen Linux, aber betriebswirtschaftlich gesehen ist eine Umstellung so leicht nicht machbar. Obwohl ich es ja auch befürworten würde.


----------



## nils11 (27. Februar 2002)

*hääääääääääääää...*

@eyewitness³: anscheinend hast du nicht wirklich ahnung von linux: lizengebühren ??? hä ??? es reciht, wenn man sich eine vesrion kauft. diese darf man dann auf sovielen rechnern installieren, wie man will. 

und wenn eure leute nicht mal linux bedienen können: gute nacht  .


----------



## Eyewitness (28. Februar 2002)

Klar weiß ich, daß man mit einer Version auskommt. Aber Du brauchst ja auch noch Zusatzsoftware, denn nur mit Linux alleine wirst Du nicht auskommen. Privat vielleicht, aber nicht im Betrieb.  Und da wird es dann schon teuer, weil die Firmen schließlich nichts verschenken wollen.

Prinzipiell gesehen brauchst Du für Linux ja gar nichts zahlen. Man kann es sich auch so runterladen. In der Hinsicht wären dann die Kosten gleich Null. Aber das ist, wie gesagt, eine Milchmädchenrechnung.


----------



## nils11 (28. Februar 2002)

*öhm...*



> Suse Linux 7.3 Professional enthält über 2000 hochkarätige Anwendungen


 .

dürfte wohl nicht zu teuer werden  .


----------



## Eyewitness (28. Februar 2002)

Suse kann von mir aus 10.000 Anwendungen enthalten, das bringt aber nicht so viel, wenn Du noch spezialisierte Anwendungen für Deine Firma brauchst, die erst noch programmiert werden müssen. 
Wir haben hier ca. 300 Programme, die es gar nicht öffentlich gibt, sondern die absolut arbeitsbezogen auf unsere Behörde sind. Die würdest Du unter keinem Linux finden, die mußt Du erstmal in Auftrag geben. Und das wird wohl kaum umsonst gehen, oder?


----------



## nils11 (28. Februar 2002)

*ähm...*

ähm, sagte ich nicht bereits, dass win-anwendungen auch problemlos unter linux laufen ???


----------



## Eyewitness (28. Februar 2002)

Das halte ich für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, bzw. für falsch. Versuch mal Office unter Linux zu installieren, dann schauen wir weiter.


----------



## nils11 (28. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Eyewitness _
> *Das halte ich für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, bzw. für falsch. *



der mediaplayer läuft unter linux perfekt. noch fragen ;-) ???


----------



## Eyewitness (28. Februar 2002)

Ja, hassu das mit Office mal ausprobiert?
Wenn nicht, dann mach mal und sag mir Ergebnis. Will wissen, wie weit das geht. 
Achte aber darauf, daß Access vollständig läuft, darauf kommt es ja schließlich an. Würd's ja selbst ausprobieren, hab aber gerade keinen Linuxrechner zur Verfügung (ne faulere Ausrede is mir ned eingefallen  ).
Wenn es problemlos läuft, ziehe ich diesen Nachteil zurück.


----------



## nils11 (28. Februar 2002)

*es geht...*

es geht. denn ich kann vonlinux aus mit 3 klicks auf mein windows zugreifen und dort alle funktionen problemlos nutzen. ohne neu zu booten.

soll heißen: ich benutze office in linux mit der windows-engine. so in etwa müsste das sein  .


----------



## Lord Brain (28. Februar 2002)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall Win2k empfehlen...ich benutze es auch und hatte bis jetzt noch keine, wirklich gar keine Probleme damit, im Gegensatz zu win98SE und ME


----------



## Naj-Zero (28. Februar 2002)

@nils11:
1.: welches proggie benutzt du für die win-programme? ich hatte mich mal an wine versucht, aber mit der konfiguration lief das noch unstabieler als windows selbst.
2.: gibt es dazu eine deutsche, auch für ottonormaluser verständliche anleitung?


----------



## Eyewitness (1. März 2002)

Per Emulator?
Du mußt natürlich Bedenken, daß wir hier von maximal PIII 500ern reden, auf denen das System installiert werden soll mit gerade mal 4 GB Speicherplatz.  
Trotzdem würd mich noch interessieren, ob Anwendungen basierend auf Access wirklich einwandfrei laufen, besonders wegen den ODBC Datenbanken.


----------



## nils11 (1. März 2002)

*also...*

@naj-zero: ja, ich hab wine benutzt, und es läuft eigentlich ziemlich stabil. 
was die anleitung angeht: probier am besten ein bisschen selbst aus. zuviel muss man da auch gar nicht verstellen.

@eyewitness: ich habe auch nur 500 mhz   . und linux braucht nicht viel und wine auch nicht. also 4 gb überschreiten sie nicht.

allerdings kenne ich mich mit access nicht so gut aus. aber ich konnte das programm jedenfalls starten und auch die grundfunktionen benutzen.


----------



## Eyewitness (1. März 2002)

Grundfunktionen ist natürlich schon mal gut, fragt sich nur, ob auch die ganzen Datenbankanwendungen funktionieren, auf die kommt es an.

Aber daß es so einfach unter Linux laufen würde, habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gedacht. *wunder* Bleibt nur natürlich immer noch die Frage, wie bringt man dem User bei, Linux zu benutzen, weil die sind nämlich schön blöd und wo es einen Fehler zu machen gibt, machen sie ihn auch.


----------



## nils11 (1. März 2002)

*hm...*

es funktioniert aber nicht überall. ich habe eben mal nen freund gefragt, und bei dem funktioniert das nicht.

und naj-zero sagte ja auch schon, dass es bei ihm nicht so gut geht. deshalb scheint das ganze auch noch etwas wackelig zu sein.

ach ja, da wir gerade dabei sind ;-) : ich empfehle Lindows. ein os, auf dem windows- und linux-programme problemlos laufen sollen. link: http://www.lindows.com .


----------

